# Snowboarder from Southern Hemisphere :D



## Pretty Ugly (Apr 11, 2019)

Greetings from Melbourne! 

Hope you all enjoyed your snow season and mine is just about to start (in 2 months) ! Yohoo!!

Anyone own/used a Rome Katana bindings before? 

Please go to the bindings forum section and help me out, thanks!


----------



## kajedl (Mar 28, 2020)

Las Leñas pulls in an inquisitive blend of cutting edge skiers and traveling families. Experts from everywhere throughout the world come to handle the mountain's plunging fall lines and horrifying off-piste territory, while guardians carry the children to appreciate a decent assortment of amateur and transitional runs.
snaptube vidmate


----------

